# Getting rid of fish



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I was wondering how do you get rid of fish that you do not like? Right now how I have two albino catfish that just ate the plants that I had been growing for three months. Now I am going to have to put them somewhere because they cannot stay in any of my tanks and now they have to get out of my growing tank! WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

You may sell them back to the petshop or release them to the wild if it's allowed. Or sell back to other fish keepers!
Hope that helps


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

DO NOT release them into the wild! There are many petshops that would probably take them or sell them to someone else. Or give them away.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> DO NOT release them into the wild!


Why?  if they meet their old enivronment. that's okay. and is it allowed by law? Sorry if I was wrong...


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

well, most catfish are from south america, so unless this person lives there, i dont think he will be able to release the catfish in the wild. i guess it is NOT allowed by law. Something about environmental law...
now tell me, how many people from brazil (mostly) post on this forum?? 

so, either you sell it to a lfs / forum member, or give it away


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

you can call your lfs and ask them if they have room for a few fish, and tell that what you have


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Right now the only person that I know that has room is the one who dumped them on me. My brother told me that they are the same type of catfish that we stocked into our lake so I could dump them in there. But what are the chances that I will be able to sell them to a pet store?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

OK, I get it now!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

maybe you can trade him for something else you like?
what kind of catfish is it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Albino channel cat are very well sought after (if thats what it is). The LFS in this area would gladly take them for a nice piece of change. Pay Lakes would take them off your hands but I'm sure they won't pay you for them (Maybe a free day fishing there). Call your city gov'y and ask if any local ponds stock the same type of fish. If so they would allow you to release them there providing there was an official there to witness and the fish was indeed verified as such.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, releasing them into the wild is a big no no! If the fish did happen to survive, was able to reproduce, it could potentially destroy native fish populations in the water it was released. I don't know of many hobby fish that would even make it up here, but I'm sure it is possible in warmer climates.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also you have to consider what diseases these catfish have been exposed to during their stay in your aquarium... DO NOT RELEASE THEM... thats how epidemics start in natural fish populations...


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

How you think snakeheads got banned in US? 

" i want to put him back to his home in the wild"


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah. No I think these are channel catfish. If so then I guess i could get money off of them. But, I don't know why anyone would want one, they are desructive and ugly!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

People put them in their ponds. Our local pond has many of them along with goldfish and bluegil, crappie ect....


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

channel catfish should be fairly easy to get rid of... put an add in Aquabid or something like that... or just give them or sell them to the LFS


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Then is it OK to put them in my lake with Bass and lets see... More Bass!

No I think I will go to Petsmart or some fish stores tomorow. But, how do I bring them with me?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

just put them into a ziplock baggie or something similar with the tank water and some air, they should do just fine. but if they are channel cats you might want to find something such as a tupperware container with the tank water and poke a few holes in the top for some air. btw, i dont think channel cats are ugly, i think theyre cute!! if i had a tank big enough for a full grown one, id take them!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Where are you located? Maybe someone here would take them off your hands.


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

Just give them away. =D I have no idea what to do with my Molly fry when it gets big. I can only give one to my neighbor because she has a load of fish in her tank already.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Unfortunately I flushed a lot of mine, and threw some out the window and some in the snow....


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Once you figured out what to do wth the channel cats, I would recommend you move the fish from the 10 gal to the larger tank. They would appreciate it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Try and find a private pond to put them in, they get huge!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

As most people stated - releasing them into the wild is a) a bad idea and b) usually illegal.

In fact, in many states (in the US), its illegal to move a wild fish from one body of water to another. Never mind moving a captive-bred fish into a wild environment !

Even if the fish is found in that area, releasing it may violate state laws.

(private bodies of water on private property fall under different rules that public lakes\ponds.)


----------



## Julie (Mar 17, 2005)

Do check out pet stores, especially mom and pop stores. I know for a fact that they will almost always take them, I do not know if they will pay you for them. A store who would not take in free fish is just silly. I would call instead of getting the fish ready and just going.

I like them, but no pond and they are a big fish for an aquarium, LOL.

To move them, place them in a bucket or good sized container for them(and a lid or plastic on top is great!), with enough water. Most catfish will poke their fins right through baggies. And watch out, their fins will cut you up if you are not careful, personal experience, LOL. They get stuck in nets sometimes too.


----------

